# Information for New Members - Everything You Need to Know



## Chris (Jan 15, 2006)

----- This thread is outdated, and is being revised -----























*Welcome to Sevenstring.org!*
If you're new here, this thread will help you get around and take advantage of all of the site's features and improvements. Here's what we've got, and what you need to know:

*// The Sevenstring Registry*
*What is it?* Our seven string guitar serial number database. 

Read this thread for all you need to know.

*// Member Streaming Audio Jukebox*

*What is it?* Streaming audiMP3 by the artists and members of sevenstring.org.

*Where is it?* Click the Jukebox link up above.

*How can I get my material in the playlist?* Email your MP3/WMA or a reasonably familiar formatted tracks to [email protected]. They'll be converted into a 32k streamable format, and added as soon as I get to it.

*What can I submit?* Your own work. I'm not streaming copywritten material. Since it's radio, there's a few loopholes that I could possibly get through (eg: to stream the new Dream Theater, etc), but I'm not going to bother. This is only so that sevenstring.org members have a place to show their work.

*What are the guidelines?* It has to be a song. I'm not going to host sound bits, lessons, etc - it doesn't necessarily have to be a full band, or even a solid production. Any sevenstring.org member with a full composition that would like their work submitted is welcome to add to it.

*Who decides what gets added?* For the most part, if it's complete, it will be added. Special circumstances might arise where the staff (Myself and the Mod team) might choose otherwise. This is a high-bandwith application and I pay for this site out of my pocket each month. I'm trying to keep costs down while at the same time offering up something cool for everyone to enjoy.

*// Photo Gallery*

*Where do I upload my pictures?* Site Features Dropdown Menu -> Photo Gallery. Or just click here.

*What's displayed on the front page?* Random thumbnails of every image in the gallery.

*What can I upload?* Guitars and gear pictures only, please.

*// IRC Chat Room and Channel*

*General Info:* Our IRC Channel is *#sevenstring* on *irc.inter.net.il*. There are two bots in the channel, Stringer and Sampy, who keep it alive for us.

*Click here to use our integrated client*

*Note:* You will need the Sun Java VM to use it on most systems. The Activex cabinet is signed by "Chris", you will need to accept that signed cab for the Java to run. If you'd prefer not to use the integrated chat, you can join us in channel using mIRC or any other IRC client.

*// Extra Options for Contributing Members*

*Donate to us:* We offer free image uploading, yourname @ sevenstring.org mailboxes and more. 

Click here for the full scoop.

*// Other ways to support the sevenstring community!*

*Donate your time:* I am currently looking for content contributors, please read this thread for more information:

Sevenstring.org Wants You!

If you're interested in submitting something, PM me here and we'll go over the details.

*// Marketplace Trader Ratings*

*What is it:* A feedback system for buying and selling on the forums here. For more info, read this thread, which explains it all.

Feel free to contact me anytime ifi you encounter bugs, problems, have questions, just want to send me some hate mail or otherwise:

- Chris


----------



## Shannon (Jan 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> *What can I submit?* Your own work. I'm not streaming copywritten material. Since it's radio, there's a few loopholes that I could possibly get through (eg: to stream the new Dream Theater, etc), but I'm not going to bother. This is only so that sevenstring.org members have a place to show their work.



Here's a quick question regarding that. 
Example: My band will be copyrighting our music. I would like to contribute a few tracks to the Jukebox. You would have our full permission to add it. Even with permission from us (the artist), would that still be a problem?


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Here's a quick question regarding that.
> Example: My band will be copyrighting our music. I would like to contribute a few tracks to the Jukebox. You would have our full permission to add it. Even with permission from us (the artist), would that still be a problem?



That's a great question and one I'm not 100% sure how to go about honestly.

For example, a good friend of mine runs http://www.rafans.net, and he's streaming the entire album off of there using the same setup that I use for the Jukebox here. I don't believe Universal gave him permission, but since we're both friends with Ra's guitarist, I'm assuming that a verbal/email/otherwise go-ahead from the artist is fine.

I'll add any member's band if they ask me to, and likewise remove anything that's up there that the artist doesn't want included at any time. What I was getting at in the quote above is that I won't be, for example, streaming the new Sevendust CD, but for all intents and purposes since I'm not offering it for download, I probably could - or at least it seems so. I've seen a lot of sites with jukebox and radio addons that are streaming things like itunes playlists, etc. 

I guess it's a bit of a gray area. I'm just trying to err on the side of caution when it comes to anything other than member music. So the short answer, yeah, if your band doesn't mind, I'd love to include it.


----------

